# Track Vs Treadmill in exercise test



## MartaGM (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello, I would like to know if you prefer to do an exercise test for sport horses in a grass or soil court or in treadmill?
I know that the option in treadmill is the most expensive but its answer is the most standard. Nevertheless the conditions in track are very similar to competition´s conditions. :gallop:

A lot of thanks. Yours sincerely


----------



## Jhon86 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dear Marta, it is a good topic and i am going to explain muy point of view. Firstly i will introduce mysefl: my name is Jhon, i am vet in Colorado(USE), i have been helping horses since 2009 when i finished University. As you know in Colorado we hace got a big natural desert, where you can see freedom horses whereever. In this place we can see strong horses. I dont know where you are training your horses, but i think you can use treadmill to impove itself.

If you need some information i can send you.

Be carefull


----------



## MartaGM (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello Jhon, thank you for your answer. I´ve some questions for you:
Is difficult for you collecting the samples? and how the samples can be influenced by ambiental conditions?


----------



## Darla75 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Jhon i think you have got strong horses but Marta need to see the samples in computer form example. Horses of the desert of Colorado will pass a good exercise test with high califications.


----------



## Darla75 (Dec 17, 2015)

MartaGM said:


> Hello Jhon, thank you for your answer. I´ve some questions for you:
> Is difficult for you collecting the samples? and how the samples can be influenced by ambiental conditions?


Hi Marta it is imposible to collect samples in the desert withouth machines. In your case treadmill is a good idea.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are all,sorts of modern methods for training horses and registering their fitness. Also many ways to get a horse fit. 

I am old! I was taught to listen to the horse to assess how fit it was. To push a horse until it was breathing heavy and then slow the pace down, wait until the breathing had returned to near normal and push on again. 

Later this was done on a clock, two minutes trotting, walk for one then three minutes trotting walk for one amd as the horse got fitter so the pace was increased and times lengthened with recovery times shortening. 
It was called Interval Training and became the rage. I continued with my way and my horses - Point to Pointers were as fit if not fitter than others.

Never used a treadmill for horses, good long steady exercise riding out and about, lots of up and down hills at various paces. All horses did a fair amount of road work to Baden their legs. 

Never really been into endurance, 25 miles is not difficult forms horse to do even one only 50% it can accomplish this at a steady pace. When it comes to long rides, 50+ miles then they do need to be 100% fit. 

I certainly would not want to consistently work on dirt as it is never consistent footing.


----------



## MartaGM (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry, so if I understand you rigthly, you prefer training horses out of treadmill, better outdoor, isn´t it?


----------



## MartaGM (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Darla, I think that it´s possible to collect samples outdoor, in desert or in another place, if you are desagree with me i would like to know the reasons why you believe it´s not possible.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I prefer to train horses outside on long rides.


----------



## MartaGM (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry, perhaps I didn´t explain my question correctly.
I wanted to ask about EXERCISE TEST to evaluate the level of training as well as if your horse is in good condition.


----------



## Darla75 (Dec 17, 2015)

Firtly you need a computer where you control samples.
Secondly you can order the information better because you can decide where is the correcta información.

If you do the samples can you send me at my email? 

Thank you and good luck


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

MartaGM said:


> Hello, I would like to know if you prefer to do an exercise test for sport horses in a grass or soil court or in treadmill?
> I know that the option in treadmill is the most expensive but its answer is the most standard. Nevertheless the conditions in track are very similar to competition´s conditions.



Not sure how many people have access to a treadmill, so not a very practical way to test the fitness of your horse.

For me, I find checking heart rates (be that via stethoscope or heart rate monitor) is the most helpful. I have one particular climb that I use as my 'test track' and I know my horse is increasingly fit as the amount of time it takes the heart rate to recover afterwards drops.


[I do wonder if this entire thread, except for Foxhunter, is actually some sort of troll or bot convo.. totally odd.]


----------

